# For those up to it, "How to make a concrete lathe.."



## Alan Sweet (Feb 3, 2015)

http://concretelathe.wikispaces.com/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty cool, someone went to a lot of work to put that tutorial together. A couple of years ago there was a guy on another site who was making a concrete wood lathe, kind of a big bowl lathe design, it really intrigued me. But this guy was a concrete worker by profession, it was no big deal to him, I never saw the finished product, but it sure looked like it was going to be cool. I dream of having one that will turn sizes beyond what commercial lathes will turn, but, I'll probably never get around to it...... sigh......


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2015)

Wouldn't turning concrete beat the heck out of our tools?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 4, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Wouldn't turning concrete beat the heck out of our tools?


I have milled and turned a part out of some stuff that was a really dense kind of a concrete and I am telling you it eats tools right and left. 
I have to watch that a few times it looks really intriguing.


----------

